# The Name Game!



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

So, Millie is ready to burst any day now, lol so I will be placing bets for anyone who would care to join... Just kidding but what I would like are some names. Just list one name for a buckling and a doeling each. I liked Kip and Lilly. . You can go multiple times but just please only put two names per comment so my eyes don't start swimming


----------



## Twisted Vines Farm (Jun 11, 2011)

Hmmm, last year I had a doeling and a buckling named:

Buckling: Rockstar
Doeling: Gypsy Rose


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

*Disappointing*

No offense but yall are disappointingly mute c'mon I need some names here!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

Kit and Kat


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

HalfAChanceFarm said:


> Kit and Kat


AHHHH!!!! I love those names!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Must admit I'm not too great at names.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Tim and Tam


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Slate & pita


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Doe: Bambi
Buck: Sport


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Midnight
Sunshine


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

You could pick discriptive names. I have twin bucks. One looks like he is wearing the kind of boots American Indian's wear during a pow pow. So we named him *Boots*. The other one has a black mask on his face like *Zorro*.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

I must add this one. My avatar is* Lawn Mower*. She is my first goat.

I haven't done it yet, but had thought about naming my 2nd goat *Weeder* or *Weedy* (short for weed eater).


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

We started out with tinker bell then bell and baby bell. We thought we would call the boys dinner bell #1#2. But that didn't work Out. We could have had jinglbell but we had jirah, cafe, cappuccino, blackie and blizzard


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

BUCK > "Less"
DOE > "Tess"


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Just named our new boys "Kip" and "Tuck"


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

All of our goats are named after foods especially desserts.

Marshmallow for a girl

Butternut for a boy


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Peanut and Butter


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Coco and Nut


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

Mary and Joseph!


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

To Heck and Get My


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

North and South


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

Sugar and Spice


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

Salty and Peppery


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

Hickory and Dickory


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

Bow and Arrow


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

Car names:

Plymouth 

and

Chrysler


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

Fido
and

Spot


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Heidi

Hoegarden

My twin Nubians from many years back


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm getting two fainters and I'm thinking about naming them:

Freeze and Fall 

or

Stiff and Stall


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Lola and lance


----------



## Catfsm (Feb 15, 2013)

Elephant
Kangaroo


----------

